# Blog writers, what are the first steps for creating a blog?



## elite (Jul 13, 2011)

I just created a blog, called The Lazy Artist. It's a blog about writing, design, and tips on efficient ways to do things related to these areas. Well, enough of that, the question is: to make a successful blog, what should I keep in mind?

I don't plan to make money out of it; it's just a pass-time. Still I'd like it to succeed and get a decent amount of viewers. I am, however, very new to this kind of thing, so I'm a little lost. I already wrote some articles, but It's still lacking content.


----------



## moderan (Jul 13, 2011)

It's completely hit-or-miss. Blog audiences are capricious as hell. If you want lotsa hits, do entertainment news or politspeak. Or have a built-in audience.
For example, my wife has a blog loosely based on her knitting. She writes ungrammatically, can't spell worth a damn, and gets as many hits, and many more comments, than any of my blogs. 
Upon reading what you have, it's basically about you being lazy. I'm getting too lazy to keep reading, if you catch my drift. Content is king, but it takes time to develop. I'd suggest taking a short story or poem or something and using that as a feature. Get something lively happening.


----------



## elite (Jul 13, 2011)

moderan said:


> It's completely hit-or-miss. Blog audiences are capricious as hell. If you want lotsa hits, do entertainment news or politspeak. Or have a built-in audience.
> For example, my wife has a blog loosely based on her knitting. She writes ungrammatically, can't spell worth a damn, and gets as many hits, and many more comments, than any of my blogs.
> Upon reading what you have, it's basically about you being lazy. I'm getting too lazy to keep reading, if you catch my drift. Content is king, but it takes time to develop. I'd suggest taking a short story or poem or something and using that as a feature. Get something lively happening.



Yeah, well, I just started today. There are many things I want to write about, but it will be mostly tips and tricks, maybe the occasional short story or photoshop tutorial. Well, I don't mind if it fails, I don't have any expectations, just trying out my luck


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 13, 2011)

People (potential readers) have to know your blog exists. Having it as a link in your signature is one way. But how many other places is it?Reading and commenting on other blogs sometimes brings readers over. Posting that you've written a new article of facebook or the like gets people over there. Those are just a few examples. 

It takes time to write articles and content for a blog and you have to be consistent with posting. And it takes time to attract a regular audience. 

Of course, take what I have to say with a grain of salt. My blog ( Up Around the Corner ) has been growing steadily, but last month I only got a little over 1300 hits. Others with more success might have other and more useful ideas. Hang in there and good luck.

Terry​


----------



## moderan (Jul 14, 2011)

elite said:


> Yeah, well, I just started today. There are many things I want to write about, but it will be mostly tips and tricks, maybe the occasional short story or photoshop tutorial. Well, I don't mind if it fails, I don't have any expectations, just trying out my luck


You care enough to ask questions on an internet forum. Your mission statement, way down at the bottom of the page, is apparently about the ways that laziness can lead to creative solutions. That's a good subject, especially if it is personalized. But that should be at the TOP of the page. That's all...I mean these only in the best possible way, of course. If I have any expertise to share, I will happily do so.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Jul 14, 2011)

you should create a schedule and stick with it. at the moment, as it is early days, you can play around with it a bit to see what works for you. Try to update regularly, I update three times a week, Monday, Wednesday and Fridays and sometimes I post extra on off days as extra content. However I mainly post short stories on my blog rather than have a personalised thing. I did notice that when I added a little blog type thing at the top of each short story, my readership actually declined for a week or two, whereas before I though that adding that would help a reader make some kind of connection that a person is there, writing the short stories. 
I have kept this at the start of some of the short stories, not everyone, but at least once every two posts.
It seems that my audience is building again, but in saying that, I am also activeish on twitter as well.


----------



## elite (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips!

I'll do my best in making a good blog


----------

